# New Theme: PuritanBoard



## FiXato (Mar 26, 2004)

I created a new theme that tries to look the same as the splash screen of puritanboard.com.
Also created a new logo for it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 26, 2004)

I like it. The background is comfortable. The message box is so much larger that it is overwhelming. Not in a bad way mind you; it has been a while we have been typing in that matchbox. Gotta get used to it. 

Excellent Job Fixato!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 26, 2004)

Can you change the text so that it is a Veranda size a little bigger. When I look at the post after psoting it is a little small. The Skyblue theme font zise is absolutely perfect.

The colors are great for the Puritanboard theme. I love that.


----------



## FiXato (Mar 26, 2004)

this better?


----------



## JohnV (Mar 26, 2004)

FiXato:
I like what you've done so far. This new theme colour is very nice, especially since you fixed the font size. 

I find it hard to read the posts when not logged in, though. The grey is too reflective, I think. I have a window behind me, and the light from that window glares off the computer screen; and with the grey colours it makes it hard to see anything. Can you change that colour, to the Puritan Board colours maybe?


----------



## FiXato (Mar 26, 2004)

It is possible to set the Puritan Board theme as the standard theme, but I think it is up to either webmaster or Scott to set Puritan as Standard theme in the Board's Settings.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 26, 2004)

I absolutely love the new size of the message box!

That is the best!

The Sky blue theme is good too - easy to read font. I can't bring myself to read the orange background and white text, however.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 26, 2004)

John,
Is your computer set to accept &quot;cookies&quot;? You should not have to log &amp; relog (in) everytime you visit the site.......


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 26, 2004)

Fixato - you are the man! Most EXCLLENT for the Puritanboard theme. Thank you so much.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 26, 2004)

Scott:
There are a number of people in my family using my computer. So I log out every time as a habit. If I'm on during the day when there's no one else around then I'll stay logged on, so that when I come back to the Puritan Board I'm getting my usual Sky Blue colours. But when I first look in on the Board it is usual that I am not logged in. 

But I did talk my computer into taking cookies. It's just that the CD Rom doesn't work now, with all the Oreo crumbs and milk stains.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 26, 2004)

The new theme is nice but a little hard on the eyes still. I'll stick with the Acid Green.


----------

